# Harbour Friday Morning 9/3



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I am keen to give this harbour fishing a go out of the kayak and have friday off this week. I would be wanting an early start somewhere in the eastern suburbs (4.30 or 5ish). I have fished Rose Bay out of a boat but not anywhere else really. A mate has been fishing there with some sucess also though.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't make that but Devo and I are planning a trip in the inner west - Five Dock Bay, but after we drop kids at school!?

Just an alternative idea....... hope you get a few.

Will send pm once I know details.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to give the yak a run in the harbor but will let you know depending on if i get any other takers.

Thanks for the offer though Diveyak. I may sill take you up on it.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm hoping to try and get out Friday morning but will try Balmoral as I need to be realtively close to work by 9:30


----------

